
Ask HN: How to keep up? - AbdulBahajaj
How to keep up with the frontier of technology, programming methodologies, etc..
Is there like a Techcrunch for that?
======
JeffreyKaine
Just spending your time here will get you pretty far. HN _is_ kind of the
techcrunch for that.

------
brudgers
At best a person might keep up with a sliver or two of the frontier and chase
a few more. But the idea of being on a par with people Norvig and Moore and
Cunningham and... all at the same time? Nobody can.

Good luck.

------
rrrrrraul
Follow blogs / forums / prominent devs on Twitter for the tech you use /are
interested in, at least that's what I do. And HN =)

------
boniface316
Meetup...I think thats the only way.

~~~
tpiha
I don't really go to meetups and I consider myself pretty up to date.

I believe a person can keep up with the technology just by reading on the
Internet, maybe by being a member of some expert groups on Facebook / LinkedIn
(and reading the content).

~~~
AbdulBahajaj
How to find them or do you have links?

~~~
tpiha
I don't think my links would help you, most of those are Croatian (local)
communities. I'm a member of some developers groups, system administrator
groups and few of them for every programming language I use.

That, plus Hacker News and maybe something like TechChrunch and you should be
covered nicely.

Reddit is probably a good place to get informed too, but I don't use it
personally.

------
izolate
You want it spoonfed to you, but to really keep up you must learn to seek
information out. There is no shortage of brilliant people in our industry
pumping out insightful article after article. Start googling.

